# Price on euro mount?



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

What are some of the prices on a euro mount ? Went to one guy near flatrock.He wanted 100 bucks .I thought it would be cheap to do ,Mich


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Nope. $100-$125 would be the going rate for a euopean. Euopean mounts are a pain in the butt unless you own your own bugs.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well that suxs.But he did tell me i would be surprised how good maggots work.Kinda hard to do this time of the yr.Plus the smell would be pretty bad.Wonder how the guys with the bugs can stand the rotton smell.Mich


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

any where in the range of 125 to 200 iv seen. euros are alot more work than people think.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Do a search here or the web for european mounts. You will find plenty of info on how to do it yourself. I did a button buck to try it last year and it was pretty easy.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

averageguy said:


> Do a search here or the web for european mounts. You will find plenty of info on how to do it yourself. I did a button buck to try it last year and it was pretty easy.


if it was "pretty easy" im willing to bet it wasnt done to the proper quality, and is full of grease pockets... not a knock on you at all, but it kills me when some one deams anything about taxidermy "pretty easy" it devalues mine and other hard working taxidermists work.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

$100 starting out here.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't see any "grease spots" and it is completely white, no smell of any kind. I did everything the information I found said to do. I am sure there are tricks of the trade that could make it come out better, but it came out acceptable to me. It wasn't a two minute project without effort but unless you aren't comfortable trying it or the deer you have is a record class buck, it is not impossible to do yourself in my opinion. I would not however try to do a shoulder mount, a fish, or a bear skin rug. Besides, everybody starts somewhere, maybe I am a natural.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

if your happy thats all that matters for sure. i wasnt knocking a guy trying to do one on his own, just defending the work it takes to do it.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam This guy did a whitetail for me about three years ago, and did a find job. I had it mounted on one of his plagues. I think his prices have increased about 25% since I had mine done. http://www.troyskulltaxidermy.com/index.html


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

williewater99 said:


> :coolgleam This guy did a whitetail for me about three years ago, and did a find job. I had it mounted on one of his plagues. I think his prices have increased about 25% since I had mine done. http://www.troyskulltaxidermy.com/index.html


Yup $100.00


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I did 3 last year and IMO they all turned out awesome! It's a lot of work, but definitely worth it. I scraped the heads as well as I could, soaked them in near boiling water (with dish soap added) for around 6-8 hours, a quick trip to the quarter car wash (The most disgusting part, but it does a good job of getting in the hard to reach spots), another couple hours in the turkey pot and then I bleached the skull using 40% peroxide creme (You can get it at most salons, just don't tell them what you are going to use it for:lol. One bottle will do 5-6 skulls easily.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not going to spend all day hacking off chunks of rotting meat, pulling out eyeballs, using a bent coat hanger to scramble the brains so that they can slop out all over the trash can and stand over a boiling pot that reeks of rotting flesh and death....and call that easy!

I will however, drop off the skull to my beetle (not maggots) guy, with a note and a Hundi while on my way to the woods.

Beetles do better work then boiling ever will. After all, that's their job!

Euro-

$150.00

Mitch


----------



## rudy78 (Mar 30, 2005)

I have one right now at a guy who charges $80, he had a few there that he has done and they looked great. He is fairly new so he is cheaper to try and get his name out there a little bit. I didn't realize how white they get when you use beetles and de-grease and all that jaz. We had always just boiled them and they turned out ok, but the ones he had looked sweet. Then again most of the ones we boiled where from deer we found in the spring while we were shed hunting so that may effect it some too and the fact we didn't put that much time or effort into it.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

They reason they look better then just boiled ones, is they are not complete. You have to boil, degrease and whiten for them to be finished.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

most diy'ers dont even whiten properly because they dont understand how the bleach is truly activated either.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Just picked up my opening weekend 10pt from Blue Ribbon in Sterling Heights ..looks great as always..$85 without a panel/plague $100 with one..


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Captain said:


> Just picked up my opening weekend 10pt from Blue Ribbon in Sterling Heights ..looks great as always..$85 without a panel/plague $100 with one..


that sounds about right i charge $80 without and $100 with one,that's with beetles.


----------



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

fish patroll said:


> that sounds about right i charge $80 without and $100 with one,that's with beetles.


Same here, with beetles, but the price with plaque depends on the price to order a plaque.


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

you may want to contact smith meats near clio michigan, I was told they were charging 35.00 for a euro mount


----------

